# The perfect nutrient schedule -DWC?



## businessmanben (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everybody I am new to the site and a first time grower (DWC) and I have some questions!
1.) Are there any good books for growing aeroponicly?
2.) What are the best nutrients for DWC?
3.) Does anyone have a great feeding chart for DWC 5 gallon buckets?
Thank you for your time ~ any help would be greatly appreciated.​


----------



## ow.douglas (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you want to switch to Aero? DWC isn't really Aero.
I use GH Maxi series in DWC and they work fine, good for a beginner as well.
I just use Maxigrow until I go 12/12 and the go Maxibloom.
Plain pH water for 1-2 weeks at the end.


----------



## herbdoctor420 (Apr 5, 2011)

the nutrients come with a basic feeding chart labeling how many ml to put per liter of water. or tbsp to gallon


----------



## Milk ion+ (Apr 5, 2011)

I am a first time grower as well, and I have been using a 14 gallon tote DWC style with the 'lucas formula' and have had tremendous success:

DI H20
8ml micro per gallon
16ml per gallon bloom
1/4 strength hygrozyme

**Built up to this over time

pH average: 5.8 +/- 1
ppm average at .7 : 1120-1400
reservoir temp average: 69-71F 
ambient air temp average: 72-77F
plant grow average: Amazing 

I have focused more on optimum environmental conditions like temps, both ambient and reservoir, and keeping Oomycota out. Keeping it simple and focusing on the basics has rewarded me tremendously for my first DWC grow.

Regards


----------



## dudeface (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the general hydroponics feed chart from their website. I used all of the nutrients in the "Expert recirculation system" I do not use the roots innoculates unless you do microbes, I used H2O2 instead every 3 days.

I used the nutrient feed chart to know the ratios, I started with 400ppm and went up to 1400ppm along that feed chart. I did 2 weeks of transition and 2 weeks of bloom.

Hope that helps


----------



## pudge317 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm doing aero/DWC in a tote

Here is what I have been using good luck 


http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/nutes-what-to-use-and-how-to-use-em-t14033.html


----------



## Fullensurfer707 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ionic is really easy as well, I'll be doing a few side by sides to test out dif nutrient lines and companies very shortly. Ionic and Humboldt nutrients are first in the experiment. Ionic and humboldt nutrient's schedules will be administered to each set of plants. all variables will stay constant, and both experiment rooms will be sterile and inert. we are going to be testing a touchy strain, girl scout cookies, to be able to observe sensitivity shown by the plants in reaction to the differing nutrient lines. i will be updating this often if the original post owner does not mind, if he does, i dont want to post jack, I'm going to be starting a post labeled dwc ultimate nutrient challenge. 

we will be testing ionic, humboldt nutrients ab and 3-part programs, advanced nutrients master program, and current culture's cultured solutions line. all of which will be tested in 3 rooms which have 12 site 13 gallon rdwc made and produced in california by current culture. still in the final stages but within a week i will be cutting my first set of clones for the ez cloners. talk to you guys soon!


----------

